

Easy Way to Start Monitoring Cloud Servers - fbueno
http://blog.mongu.ru/2013/08/21/easy_way_to_start_monitoring_cloud_servers/
MonGuru is my one man army project. The goal is to provide cloud hosted monitoring software like Nagios, Zabbbix, cacti, and others. All the check and notify plugins are maintained by MonGuru team. Feel free to create an account to test it , break it or use it.
======
specto
Please stop suggesting anyone curl install anything, especially if you're
transmitting it without authenticating it's even coming from the right
server...

~~~
fbueno
You are absolutely right. I'm assuming that people take a look in the script
before they run the command line. It's common to see websites asking people to
do that. But you have a point. I will think in a better way to help people to
install the script. Any suggestion ? For now, I will change the URL to https
with a verified certificate.

------
thaumaturgy
I ... I want to give you a hug. Setting up Nagios is pretty much my least
favorite sysadmin task _by far_.

Also, I, personally, am not bothered by curl installs. The fact is that a lot
of software not available in a distribution's package manager is installed
that way or similarly. It's assumed that the sysadmin will review what they're
running. A better method is always good, but curl installing is no big deal,
for me.

~~~
fbueno
Great to read that. Please feel free to ask or say anything any time. Thank
you.

------
p_m_g
I've been using it to monitor my personal VPS and availability from my home
internet connection.

The integration with github with the hooks are nice.

------
fiorix
I've been using it for freegeoip.net for about 3 months now and so far no
problems. Totally worth it!

~~~
gabrarlz
Been using to monitor 4 servers too. It's even better with the chrome plugin
:)

------
hgfischer
Cool

